# 70 years ago today



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It was 70 years ago that the German Army launched the attack know as "the battle of the Bulge". I had 2 uncles from my mothers side of the family that was in that battle.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

70 years ago, young soldiers scrambled to fight Battle of the Bulge

http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100207113736/uncyclopedia/images/d/d1/Bulgefrozenbrowning.jpg

Battle of the Bulge Video - World War II History - HISTORY.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All to often people forget their history and the cost paid for our liberty


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I asked a number of folks yesterday if they knew what happened 70 years ago on that date. No one did. It's really a shame.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> I asked a number of folks yesterday if they knew what happened 70 years ago on that date. No one did. It's really a shame.


Today is the 70th anniversary of Malmedy. It's not even mentioned in the news.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

unfortunately, it's because almost everyone takes what they have for granted. My father in law served on the USS Angler during WWII. He never talked about it much but he did tell me a few stories. They were based out of Perth Australia. On one tour, they were going to leave port and the sister boat to them in port needed an additional engine crewman. It was either my father in law or another guy. The other sailor got the order to transfer to the other boat. That boat never made it home. The Submarine service lost 50% of the boats that were engaged in WWII. People nowadays just have no idea what others have done for our freedom and way of life. That's truly sad.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> It was 70 years ago that the German Army launched the attack know as "the battle of the Bulge". I had 2 uncles from my mothers side of the family that was in that battle.


I also had an uncle who was in that battle. He was a tank commander that fought from North Africa through Sicily, and landed after D-Day on Normandy. He was among the first units that relieved Bastogne and fought all the way into Germany, under Patton. I always wished that he would have talked about it, but he just couldn't...like most of the others with similar stories. All I ever got from him was secondhand from my dad, who was also a WWII and Korean War veteran.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I was lucky enough to spend a day at Bastogne in 2001 and view the memorials, saw Patton's grave as well.

I was stuck in Europe due to 9/11 and a buddy showed me a lot of the cool sites and I saw a lot of history...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> SouthernBoy:
> 
> Today is the 70th anniversary of Malmedy. It's not even mentioned in the news.


And sad that is. At least the man who ordered this massacre was murdered years later.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> unfortunately, it's because almost everyone takes what they have for granted. My father in law served on the USS Angler during WWII. He never talked about it much but he did tell me a few stories. They were based out of Perth Australia. On one tour, they were going to leave port and the sister boat to them in port needed an additional engine crewman. It was either my father in law or another guy. The other sailor got the order to transfer to the other boat. That boat never made it home. The Submarine service lost 50% of the boats that were engaged in WWII. *People nowadays just have no idea what others have done for our freedom and way of life. That's truly sad.*


Indeed it is. I make it a point to thank those who have gone in harm's way for our nation, especially those who fought in WWII.


----------



## flgunner (Sep 25, 2007)

Sunday I attended the annual Bastogne Memorial Dinner hosted by our local chapter of the 101st Airborne Division Association. Each year we invite down two active duty Screaming Eagles for a week at Clearwater Beach and to attend our Dinner. This year we only had one attendee, Pat Macri, who fought at Bastogne (and Normandy and Market Garden) and is always willing to share his remembrances of the misery and bravery of that period. God Bless our veterans.


----------

